# Duke of Lancaster



## HowardFoundation (Sep 18, 2007)

Possible good news for the "Mostyn Fun Ship" It might not be scrapped afterall, not at least in the near future!
I've had a reply from the daughter of the owner of Empirewise & Solitaire (LIVERPOOL) Ltd. and she says this: 
_"my father has no plans to scrap the ship. he's not really sure what to do with it. Any good ideas will be gratefully received.It would be nice to see it back to its best, but that would cost a lot of money! We have seen the petitions and read the comments. Its been a suprise, but still very nice to know, how much people love the ship."_
But still not good news with nothing being done to it! How can someone own something like that and not know what to do with it!?!


----------



## Abo (Sep 18, 2007)

Try and get permission and get a group trip together!


----------



## King Al (Sep 18, 2007)

Now that is an idea!


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 4, 2008)

I put quite a lot of time into researching the ship and its current owner.

I also found it to be owned by Solitare Liverpool (clothing company) and also that it has been being used (not sure if it still is) as a warehouse for them to store cloths in.

I think the biggest problem with it, is that it has been 1/3 set in cement and wedged in with barges, the cement has rotted away the hull over the past 28/29 years of it being there. this makes it impossible to move the ship.

There is a serious issue with vechicular access to the site, as nothing bigger then a Esort Van can get close easily and quickly, hence the main reason for it being closed as a fun ship (no access for emergency services) under H&S regulations.

I have also managed to find (online) serveral planning permission applications for the ship, however, all have been refused for one reason or another, even one application which included the construction of a new access road, which should satify the HSE but it was also declined 

It would be awesome to be able to get inside the ship, however, without permission and a tour guide, I think it would be impossible


----------



## Mr Sam (Feb 4, 2008)

inside you say?

http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=26919


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 4, 2008)

Mr Sam said:


> inside you say?
> 
> http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=26919



OMGGG, thats awesome, respect to those guys, but cant help but think that they may of had permission, I would expect the ship to be pretty well seal indeed, as it was in use as a warehouse 

It would seem that even one of the best explores I know of is a little confused as to how they gained access, the guy in question is the owner of the forum that that report is posted on, and he has been onboard the ship but was unable to gain access 

Shame they only got a few pics, the ship is massive and I would of filled a few memory cards for sure


----------



## Mr Sam (Feb 4, 2008)

yeah i rember OT scaling the decks, that was an achievement in itself so go knows how these guys got in


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 4, 2008)

Mr Sam said:


> yeah i rember OT scaling the decks, that was an achievement in itself so go knows how these guys got in



Indeed he, but truely hats off to those guys, would take some doing to top that one, I think the Duke has been one explore that all urbexers dreamed off doing


----------



## Mr Sam (Feb 4, 2008)

ive dreamed of going on it since a young age as my mums dragged me round the craft center down there a few times 

'mummy can we go on the ship yet'


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 4, 2008)

Mr Sam said:


> ive dreamed of going on it since a young age as my mums dragged me round the craft center down there a few times
> 
> 'mummy can we go on the ship yet'



dito mate, that was exactly how I became aware of it, always wanted to go to it, but never got a chance too


----------



## smileysal (Feb 4, 2008)

Thought both OT's report on the decks of the ship were great, and the new report inside the ship.

Been wanting to see inside of there ever since the ship was mentioned many moons ago.

Cheers guys,

 Sal


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 4, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Thought both OT's report on the decks of the ship were great, and the new report inside the ship.
> 
> Been wanting to see inside of there ever since the ship was mentioned many moons ago.
> 
> ...



Oh I gotta agree SS they was great, but always wanted to a see more


----------



## Mr Sam (Feb 4, 2008)

might be worth asking them if theyve got any more pictures, i can take hundreds on a single location 

although i think its mentioned they never found the engine room


----------



## BenWRX (Feb 5, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Thought both OT's report on the decks of the ship were great, and the new report inside the ship.
> 
> Been wanting to see inside of there ever since the ship was mentioned many moons ago.
> 
> ...



They weren't both OT's.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry Ben,

I couldn't remember who else had been on with him. Sorry mate.  

But all the reports on the ship were great. now looking forward to the ones of the engine room if anyone can get to that.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Gibbo (Feb 7, 2008)

After speaking to a couple of people, I've found that the pics are authentic and also know the access details (and learnt some other interesting things too!) Sadly, it's one explore I won't be undertaking.


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 7, 2008)

Gibbo said:


> After speaking to a couple of people, I've found that the pics are authentic and also know the access details (and learnt some other interesting things too!) Sadly, it's one explore I won't be undertaking.



Awesome, such a shame that they didnt take more pics, personally I would of filled my card and then some 

Sounds drastic for you to say something you wont be doing, must be something serious there


----------

